# Craftsman 536.881550 want to add a light



## yeti51 (Feb 12, 2016)

Just got a Craftsman 536.881550 6hp 24" , it has the briggs and stratton engine. does anyone know if you can hook a light up to it?


----------



## cargy2003 (Apr 6, 2015)

I have an 8.5 hp Briggs on my similar Craftsman 536.881850. If you have a single wire coming out from your coil down next to the electric starter (assuming you have a starter) you will be able to add a light. I just bought a 12 v light and attached to the wire with shrink wrapped connectors, and the light is grounded by the mounting point bolt -easy peasy.


----------



## yeti51 (Feb 12, 2016)

it does have an electric starter, i will have to look when i get home from work. thanks for the info.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Yeti

You're going to be looking for something like this:


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Or there is this! ;>P


----------

